# My other pets



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hmmm...pictures not showing up.


----------



## Trixie (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi, how do i post pictures on this forum? How do i do that?
Thank you for the info,
Trixie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Trixie*

Trixie:

Save the pics as a jpg file.
Then type a short msg. in your post.
Then arrow down and click on Manage Attachments and then click on browse go to drive pic is in and click on upload and then click on submit reply.
If you can't get it email them to me and I will post

Karen
[email protected]


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Photobucket works best for uploading pictures, and then just copy and paste the image code on here.


----------



## Trixie (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah, i did it, i posted the pictures! Have fun watching O yeah, the cat who is lying in a box, he does that all the time, we got a new bed for our girl and the only ones till now who are lying in the bed are the cats, haha. We always close boxes, because he loves to lie in them but he destroys them also


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Trixie*

Trixie:

Your pets are JUST GORGEOUS!! You did great posting them!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Aw, pretty pets and what a lovely collie!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad you got the picture posting figured out. That is a good looking crew you have there.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

The black and white cat looks almost exactly like my very first cat of my own that my parents gave me for my second birthday and he lived to be 18. They are all so cute!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

very handsome pets  They look very well cared for. Beautiful soft coat on the collie!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Cute!! I love the kitties...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice. I have five cats and they like boxes too. First to snuggle down in and then to chew and shred.
The collie beautiful! A bit of high maintenance on the coat and it looks like you keep up with that.
Thanks for the pictures. I love to see "the rest of the crew".


----------



## Trixie (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello everybody!
Thank you for the compliments. Beside beautifull they are so sweet. All my pets love to cuddle, everyday i enjoy they're company so much.


----------

